# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Të drejtat e gruas në një këndvështrim global

## Lioness

Prolog i 8 Marsit ne Turqi:

Clashes at Turkish Women's Day demonstration

Turkish riot police have used batons and gas to break up a demonstration for women's rights. They moved in when around 100 leftwing protesters refused to leave a square in Istanbul.

The scenes that followed were brutal, with men and women pushed to the ground, kicked in the head and sprayed with gas. Many were left crouching in a ball with their hands protecting them.

The pictures are not likely to play well in Brussels after Turkey was given the green light to start EU entry talks.

Police say the demonstration was not authorised. At least 63 people were arrested.

International Women's Day is on March 8. Rights groups say women in rural parts of Turkey are often subject to domestic violence and an unequal, patriarchal society.

Marre nga Reuters

----------


## Lioness

Pas demonstratave te grave ne Turqi qe u shtypen me dhune nga policia turke, sot u bene demostrata ne Kuvajt, ku rreth 500 aktiviste kerkuan t'i behet amendament kushtetutes qe dhe grate e Kuvajtit te kene te drejte te votojne.  Vazhdojne presionet nga US dhe BE qe qeveria e Kuvajtit te beje ndryshimet e kushtetutes, megjithate propozimet jane bllokuar nga blloku Islamist, me rreth 50 anetare ne Parlament, qe rrefuzojne t'ua japin kete te drejte.

----------


## Hyllien

Me ligj grate ne Turqi nuk jane te diskriminuara apak. Ne shoqeri disi. Ka vende shume patriarkale, ka pijanece e njerez me probleme mendore te cilet e gjejne qetesine ne rrahjen e grave. Gjithashtu ka dhe shkelje te drejtash nga shteti, nga polica. Por jo vetem ndaj grave, ndaj çdo personi. Turqia eshte nje vend ku presioni i shtetit ndjehet shume, por kohet e fundit po behen shume ndryshime pozitive ne kete aspekt.

----------


## Lioness

> Me ligj grate ne Turqi nuk jane te diskriminuara apak. Ne shoqeri disi. Ka vende shume patriarkale, ka pijanece e njerez me probleme mendore te cilet e gjejne qetesine ne rrahjen e grave. Gjithashtu ka dhe shkelje te drejtash nga shteti, nga polica. Por jo vetem ndaj grave, ndaj çdo personi. Turqia eshte nje vend ku presioni i shtetit ndjehet shume, por kohet e fundit po behen shume ndryshime pozitive ne kete aspekt.


Ligji per te barazimin e te drejtave te grave ne Turqi, me ne fund kaloi ne 2002.  Shume mendojne se keto permiresive jane vetem ne leter, jo ne realitet.  Akoma vazhdohen te jepen denime te vogla per ata "baballare," "vellezer," apo "burra" qe vrasin grate per arsye tradhtie etj.  Sic quhen ndryshe "honor bound" crimes....
Nder i madh .... ah... 

Po ashtu, vazhdon te jete ne fuqi ligji i percaktimit te virgjerise ne Turqi.  Nuk e di per ju, por per mua ky akt, ky ligj, shkon pertej diskriminimit.  Kjo eshte poshtersi, nje krim ndaj femres, qe shikohet si mall, si objekt.  

Sipas Amnesty International, 1/3 grate ne Turqi, jane viktima te krimeve dhe te dhunes domestike.  Dmth, i bie qe 1/3 e burrave ne Turqi, te jene sipas jush, pijanece apo me te meta mendore....... 

1/8 e vajzave nxirren nga shkolla shpejt, dhe shpesh martohen me zor nga prinderit. Statistikat e anafalbetizmit dhe te papunesise se femrave ne Turqi (si nje vend qe konsiderohet per kanditature per ne BE) jane me keq se cdo vend tjeter.  85% e grave qe punojne ne sektorin e agrikultures jane te pasiguruara nga shteti, shume prej tyre, as nuk paguhen.  Anafalbetizmi me saktesisht eshte 18.7% ne qytete, 30% ne fshatra, dhe 50% ne Anatoline lindore dhe juglindore.

Arsyeja: ekonomia e dobet, sidomos ne zonat rurale dhe islamizmi (ose sic e quani ju, me terma te tjera, karakteri patriarkal ...(!)
Ndryshimet pozitive te shtetit Turk, u pane ate dite, kur polici pasi rrezoi nje grua ne shesh, filloi ta qellonte me shqelma ne fytyre..... nderkohe qe nje komision nga BE ndodhej ne Ankara per te pare pikerisht "permiresimin" dhe hapat e marre nga qeveria Turke drejt bisedimeve te 3 Tetorit.

----------


## FLORIRI

Kur kam pa ate demostrate kam than me vete "vallaj te fort kane qene shqiptaret e motit qe jetun 500 VJET nen pushtimin turk.A i bihet gruas ne grusht turinjve..............popull i ndyre jane.

ps..Ndonje idhicik qe jeton ne Turqi mund te na jape me teper informacion.Por per tema te tilla nuk behen asnjehere te gjalle.

nejse

----------


## Hyllien

Mendoj se nuk e ka fajin Islamizmi per ato qe ndodhin. Pjesa me e madhe e rrahjeve, vrasjeve e dhunes ne pergjithesi behen nga persona te dehur qe nuk dine as I-ne e Islamit ku denohet çdo padrejtesi (si ne çdo fe) dhe jo me vrasja. Qendron problemi i shamive. Ne shkollat turke eshte e ndaluar shamia, dhe ka plot qe nuk i dergojne vajzat per kete arsye. Megjithate dhe kjo ka ndryshuar, njerezit kane bere leshime nga principet strikte fetare dhe po i pershtaten shoqerise. Ligji i shamise nuk pritet te ndryshoje ne shkollat e mesme dhe 8-vjeçare, e shumta mund te ndryshoje ne universitet. Ky eshte nje diskriminim tjeter ndaj femres per mendimin tim, pse duhet te vendose rektori per veshjen e saj. Por e thashe dhe me pare qe ne Turqi, shteti ka nje grusht te forte, dhe me kete godet jo vetem femrat, por pakicat ne pergjithesi, qofshin keta Kurdet, Myslimanet "Ekstremiste" apo Komunistet.
Me respekt SG.

----------


## manoklla

Se besoj se i kane goditur grate me grushta. Po qe e vertete Turqia ska per ta pa me sy EU-ne. Nji gjo skuptoj, perse nuk votojne grate ne Kuvajt? Ca e keqe vjen po votun? I rrofshin leket e naftes dhe dyqanet Armani kuvajtjanve me kto men qe paskan. Edhe shqipria qenka me para se ata. Ne shqiperi femra nuk goditet me grusht ne demonstrate te pakten.

----------


## Lioness

Tirona-Re, nje sqarim te vogel, jo me grushta, por me shqelma, ne fytyre, dhe ku u deshi qejfi......

----------


## Dr Rieux

Skene e pabesueshme, sidomos kur behet fjale vetem per 100 gra. Ka 1000 menyra qe mund ta pengosh nje demonstrim pa leje (per te cilen mund te diskutohet me vete duhej apo jo ta ndalonin), pervecse duke vene police te droguar qe te godasin femra te pambrojtura. Me ka rastisur te shoh "live" situata te ngjajshme ne nje proteste "politike" studentesh, brenda kampusit te shkolles para pese vjetesh, por besoja se do kishte ndryshuar disi. Po te ndryshosh mendesine eshte shume me e veshtire sesa te ndryshosh ca ligje. Turqia ka akoma shume rruge per te bere drejt BE.

----------


## Dr Rieux

Me e keqja akoma eshte se me sa kam ndjekur gazetat kryesore turke ne internet, nuk ka pasur ndonje reagim trondites. Psh. asnje nga gazetat kryesore nuk e ka pasur ngjarjen ne fjale si kryeartikull ne faqen e vet. Me teper se sa reagim ka patur pasqyrim te reagimeve te Evropes, po asnje ndermarrje nga ato qe ne Shqiperi do ti quanin "civile" keto kohe. Per turp.

----------


## land

Te kete vertete aq diskriminim vetem mbi grate valle?
Mos e beni dhe aq tragjike, por na sillni ca prej parrullave te atyre grave demonstruese aty. Sigurisht qe Turqia le shume per te deshruar ne respektimin e te drejtave te njeriut; prandaj, ketu mund te perfshihen dhe grate. Une kam qene deshmitar ne veten e pare ne nje rast ne Maj te 1996 kur ne Stamboll po zhvillohej fushata elektorale. 
Vura re se turqit ne pergjithesi dridheshin sapo degjonin fjalen POLIC! Mbaj mend qe nje turme prej rreth 100 000 simpatizantesh mund ta kontrollonte shume mire nje force policore prej jo me shume se 10 policash. Madje, sa isha une aty, nganjehere policeve u shkrepej t'u hipnin me shkop gome e te germonin nja dy protestues; te gjoret, jo vetem qe nuk benin asnje lloj rezistence, por as guxonin te shihnin policin ne sy. Dukej sikur hynte ujku ne kopene e deleve. Thjesht me vinte keq qe shikoja te tilla shperthime dhune.
Por, duhet theksuar gjithashtu, qe Turqia eshte shtet teper i madh, dhe me nje larmi shume te madhe racash; nuk mund te rrije ne kembe nese shteti nuk vepron si nje diktature kompakte. Ky eshte dhe vizioni turk i shtetit, besoj.
Ne mos gabohem, zgjedhjet e atij viti i fitoi partia islamike; e cila ne program kishte edhe disa sanksione mbi te drejtat e grave. Psh, mendohej, ose me mire, thuhej, qe grave do t'u ndalohej shkollimi; madje edhe perçja do te behej e detyrueshme. Pati nje proteste te mire prej pales evropiane dhe trupave diplomatike aty. Madje, per disa reforma qe mendonin te benin islamiket, vune ne levizje edhe makinen ushtarake turke; disa gjenerale te shtabit madhor turk, te cilet arriten te ndalojne implementimin e disa reformave.
Gjithsesi, nese do te flisnim per dhune policore; edhe Italia nuk i le gje mangut Turqise. Mbani mend protestat NO Global te Genoves; kur forcat policore e Gerrrrrmuan popullin demonstrant; dhe mbi 30 polica dhe karabiniere gjenden edhe sot nen proçes.(kjo fale edhe videove dhe filmimeve te bera; ku deshmohet vrasja pa shkak e nje protestanti, brutaliteti i policise etj, etj...)
Nese do te flisnim vetem per te drejtat e grave ne Turqi; atehere mendoj se shumica e gjerave qe thuhen jane te drejta. Por, nuk do te merrja fort parasysh statistikat ose sondazhet; ato shpesh here jane te kota dhe madje edhe tendencioze. Nese do te kishim, psh, nje proteste per fitimin e disa lirive qe mbase bien ndesh me moralin e nje populli te tere; atehere, mendoj qe grate turke, duhet te moderojne kerkesat; t'i shtrojne ne menyre me te zgjuar dhe dinake(por, nese jane te forta si deklarata, me mire te mos i shtrojne ne rruge); nese vertete duan te fitojne diçka konkrete perveç zbutjes se shpines dhe arrnimit te fytyres. Nuk po i bien ndesh vetem shtetit, dhe per kete duhet ta flene mendjen; keshtu do te ishte shume me e thjeshte. Por, duke e ditur se ne çfare ambjenti po jetojne, duhet te tregohen me te kujdesshme.
Megjithese ka ca gra qe e meritojne dajakun   :pa dhembe: shaka...   :pa dhembe:   , une per vete jam gjithnje kunder perdorimit te dhunes, sidomos kunder grave, - ajo le nje shije te keqe....

----------


## Dr Rieux

Ne nje interviste te Erdoğan-it qe e botonte te pjeshme gazeta Hurriyet sot, ndermjet te tjerash thuhej se demonstrata qenka bere ne date 6 mars (jo 8) per arsye provokative meqe ne date 7 mars ne Turqi kishte nje mbledhje te trojkes evropiane. Pastaj ne demonstrate kishte pasur dhe portrete te kreut separatist (besoj behet fjale per kreun e PKK-se tani ne burg, Öcalan). Jo se kjo justifikon sjelljen e policise (qe e pranon dhe Erdoğan) por i jep problemit nje dimension tjeter. Sidoqofte problemi mbetet qe policia turke akoma eshte shume gdhe sa duhet te perdore forcen brutale per te shperndare nje proteste te 100 grave. Dhe ne qofte provokim, e paskan ngrene shume kollaj karremin.

----------


## R2T

> Mendoj se nuk e ka fajin Islamizmi per ato qe ndodhin. *Pjesa me e madhe e rrahjeve, vrasjeve e dhunes ne pergjithesi behen nga persona te dehur qe nuk dine as I-ne e Islamit ku denohet çdo padrejtesi (si ne çdo fe)* dhe jo me vrasja.





> Sipas Amnesty International, 1/3 grate ne Turqi, jane viktima te krimeve dhe te dhunes domestike. Dmth, i bie qe 1/3 e burrave ne Turqi, te jene sipas jush, pijanece apo me te meta mendore.......


Bashkohem me mendimin e kesaj me siper. Me sa duket shumica e Turqeve qenkan Pijanece dhe me te Meta, qartesisht kjo nuk ka aspak lidhje me Islamin  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## abnk

> Bashkohem me mendimin e kesaj me siper. Me sa duket shumica e Turqeve qenkan Pijanece dhe me te Meta, qartesisht kjo nuk ka aspak lidhje me Islamin


+1.

N'nji mendim tjeter...Kisha pase qejf me lexue kandveshtrimin e turqve?  Ku asht aruni?

----------


## episodestory

Ne Turqİ Megjİthese Eshte Vend Muslİman Ka Edhe Shume Pİjanece Dhe Te Alkolİzuar.
Lİoness Ajo Puna E Revolte Se Grave(a Ku Dİ Un) Qe The Ne Fİllİm Per 8 Mars Nuk Eshte Ashtu Sİ E Dİ Tİ.ato Qe İ Bejne Keto Revolta Jane Komunİste.dhe Ato Gra Kane Qene Komunİste.komunİsteve Knej İ Duket Vetja Sİ Gangstera Dhe Sİkur Kane Turqİne Ne Dore.
Tung.

----------


## Lioness

> Mendoj se nuk e ka fajin Islamizmi per ato qe ndodhin. Pjesa me e madhe e rrahjeve, vrasjeve e dhunes ne pergjithesi behen nga persona te dehur qe nuk dine as I-ne e Islamit ku denohet çdo padrejtesi (si ne çdo fe) dhe jo me vrasja. Qendron problemi i shamive. Ne shkollat turke eshte e ndaluar shamia, dhe ka plot qe nuk i dergojne vajzat per kete arsye. Megjithate dhe kjo ka ndryshuar, njerezit kane bere leshime nga principet strikte fetare dhe po i pershtaten shoqerise. Ligji i shamise nuk pritet te ndryshoje ne shkollat e mesme dhe 8-vjeçare, e shumta mund te ndryshoje ne universitet. Ky eshte nje diskriminim tjeter ndaj femres per mendimin tim, pse duhet te vendose rektori per veshjen e saj. Por e thashe dhe me pare qe ne Turqi, shteti ka nje grusht te forte, dhe me kete godet jo vetem femrat, por pakicat ne pergjithesi, qofshin keta Kurdet, Myslimanet "Ekstremiste" apo Komunistet.
> Me respekt SG.


SuiGeneris, jo pa qellim perdora termin islamizem, dhe jo islam; keto dy fjale nuk kane te njejtin kuptim.  Megjithate, ata qe i dine i-ne islamit, duhet ta dine nenkuptimin e Surah 4:34, qe per te shmangur nje diskutim fetar, nuk po e shkruaj ketu.  

Nga te gjitha ato qe permenda me siper, po qan hallin e shamise, por ligji i percaktimit te virgjerise nuk te beka pershtypje??!! Apo kodi "i lehte" penal ndaj "krimeve te nderit"???!!!!  Nejse, nqs mendon se eshte e jystifikueshme t'u ndalosh arsimin vajzave per nje hir shamije, nqs mendon se ka me vlere diskutimi ai lloj "diskriminimi", ne krahasim me ato qe thashe me siper, atehere nuk kam c'te shtoj tjeter, sepse i shohim gjerat ne prizme te ndryshme.  

Cfare lloj shteti ka Turqia e di shume mire, diku ne nje teme tjeter kam shkruar se qe nga Ataturku, ka pasur vetem 3 presidente civile ne Turqi, te gjithe te tjeret kane qene ushtarak.  E hapa kete teme per dy arsye, e para, te drejtat apo mungesa e te drejtave te grave ne bote me intereson personalisht, e dyta, zgjodha Turqine, per faktin qe konsiderohet si kandidate per BE, (qe personalisht jam kunder, po nejse!)

Episodestory, ato gjera i di mire une, megjithate te keshilloj te shohesh burime te tjera dhe pastaj hajde diskutojme.  Nuk me intereson nqs jane komuniste, apo dreq me te bije ata qe e organizuan demostraten.  Dhunimi i te drejtave te gruas ne Turqi eshte realitet, gjithashtu dhe dhuna qe u perdor per ta shtypur.

----------


## manoklla

Cfaredo arsye te kete pasur policia, gruaja eshte e shenjte ne cdo shoqeri, dhe si seks i dobet, nuk duhet keqtrajtuar fizikisht ne asnje menyre. Nuk besoj se policet i kishin friken atyre 100 grave jo. Puna eshte me e thelle, eshte mentaliteti i mykur qe i konsideron femrat si persona te dores se dyte. Edfhe ne shqiptaret sjemi me mire ne kete drejtim.

----------


## Hyllien

> Nga te gjitha ato qe permenda me siper, po qan hallin e shamise, por ligji i percaktimit te virgjerise nuk te beka pershtypje??!! Apo kodi "i lehte" penal ndaj "krimeve te nderit"???!!!!  Nejse, nqs mendon se eshte e jystifikueshme t'u ndalosh arsimin vajzave per nje hir shamije, nqs mendon se ka me vlere diskutimi ai lloj "diskriminimi", ne krahasim me ato qe thashe me siper, atehere nuk kam c'te shtoj tjeter, sepse i shohim gjerat ne prizme te ndryshme.  
> 
> Cfare lloj shteti ka Turqia e di shume mire, diku ne nje teme tjeter kam shkruar se qe nga Ataturku, ka pasur vetem 3 presidente civile ne Turqi, te gjithe te tjeret kane qene ushtarak.  E hapa kete teme per dy arsye, e para, te drejtat apo mungesa e te drejtave te grave ne bote me intereson personalisht, e dyta, zgjodha Turqine, per faktin qe konsiderohet si kandidate per BE, (qe personalisht jam kunder, po nejse!)


Pika qe desha te ve ne dukje eshte se nese ka padrejtesi qe behen ne Turqi ndaj grave nga shteti ato nuk jane ne emer te Islamit. Diskriminimi qofte nga shteti apo nga shoqeria nuk behet ne emer te islamit, dhe nese behet eshte injorance. Me vjen shume mire qe ken informacione per shtetin Turk se ka plot qe flasin pa ditur asgje. 
Jam kunder percaktimit te virgjerise dhe krimeve te nderit po aq sa ti.  Une jam kundra shume prej ligjeve anti-demokratike te Turqise qofshin ato ne dem te grave apo meshkujve, myslimaneve, kristianeve apo komunisteve.

----------


## Hyllien

> Cfaredo arsye te kete pasur policia, gruaja eshte e shenjte ne cdo shoqeri, dhe si seks i dobet, nuk duhet keqtrajtuar fizikisht ne asnje menyre. Nuk besoj se policet i kishin friken atyre 100 grave jo. Puna eshte me e thelle, eshte mentaliteti i mykur qe i konsideron femrat si persona te dores se dyte. Edfhe ne shqiptaret sjemi me mire ne kete drejtim.


Seksi i dobet- femrat nuk do ta pelqenin shume kete emertim.

Per fat te keq gruaja nuk eshte dhe aq e shenjte ne çdo shoqeri. Historikisht ka qene e diskriminuar. Romaket nuk e konsideronin njeri por prone e burrit, kisha e identifikonte me djallin dhe vendet Arabe e kishin per turp dhe i vrisnin vajzat. Madje dhe aktualisht ne Indi grate vriten per arsye te nje tradite injorante qe kerkon te paguash dhendrrin (familjet e varfra i abortojne ose i vrasin vajzat, ose vjerrat vrasin nuset per ta rimartuar djalin, pra per te fituar sa me shume para). 
Shoqeria moderne i ka dhene te drejta me ligj deri diku, por kjo nuk e ka zgjidhur problemin jo vetem se mentaliteti nuk ka ndryshuar, por duke cituar ndonje Marksist mund te themi se Kapitalizmi e ka kthyer gruan ne nje fuqi punetore, ne nje komoditeet te tregut. I ka kthyer marredheniet brenda familjes, burre-grua, grua-femije ne ekonomi tregu. Kjo nuk eshte zgjidhje, gruaja mund te ndjehet e barabarte por jo domosdo e lumtur, le te degjojme ato vete me mire...
Pershendetje

----------


## Lioness

Le te degjojme ato vete me mire, ide me vend kjo, SuiGeneris.  Do ishte mire sikur te hapje nje sondazh dhe te pyesesh grate, nenat, motrat ketu, apo gjetke, se ku do te donin te jetonin: ne "perendim", apo ne "lindje/jug".  Personalisht e kam bere zgjedhjen time.  Dhe mbi te gjitha, kam pasur lirine te zgjedh, asnje nuk ka zgjedhur, dhe nuk ka te drejte te zgjedhe per mua.  

Po, jam "krahe pune" sic e quan ti, apo ndonje "marksist."  Punoj per vete, per jeten time, jetoj jeten time.  Dhe kete liri nuk do ta kembeja me asgje ne bote.  Jam e lumtur? Ky koncept mbi te gjitha eshte relativ; ajo qe eshte lumturi per disa, mund te mos jete per te tjere.  Ato marredhenie qe ti i quan me te padrejte "ekonomi tregu" jane te shenjta per shume te tjere/tjera.

Rezervoj te drejten sublime personale per te luftuar per te qene e lumtur, pa ma sjelle dikush tjeter "lumturine/skllaverine!"

----------

